# Hi, 38 with 13 year age gap!



## VICKIMUM

Hi to everyone

Looking to make some new friend and compare notes!

I am 16 weeks pregnant, and not finding this pregnancy very easy so far! I already have a 12 year old daughter, so it feels like starting all over again. Anyone else in a similar situation?

Very excited, but also very scared. Having problems with raised BP and headaches, and terrified of developing pre-eclampsia.

Would love to chat xx


----------



## dragonfly36

I am 14+3 and my youngest is almost 10. I also have a 13 yr and 18 yr so I am in the same situation. I totally feel like I am starting all over again, beccuse I am, but at least I will have a lot of help.


----------



## MamaD

Hiya! I'll be 38 when the baby comes, and I have a 10 y-o, 12 y-o, 15 y-o, and 18 y-o! I definitely feel like I'm starting from scratch, but at the same time I'm really looking forward to sharing this with my four children. This baby is going to have an audience all the time, and be so spoiled with love! :kiss:

I've always had high blood pressure during pregnancy, but I'm hoping with all the help I have, that this time will be different. Also, I'm older and wiser :winkwink: so I know to drink loads of fluids, which I didn't always do when I was younger. xx


----------



## jojo1972

I'm 38 and my youngest is almost 16. I already have 2 boys aged 18 and 17 and my daughter is 15. LO is due on her birthday. I've found this pregnancy very difficult so far but so worth it. I've had bleeding been diagnosed with SPD and GD so not an easy time atm lol xxx


----------



## seoj

I'm 37 and pregnant with my first, but have a 14yr old step-daughter at home full time. She is with her Dad and I 90% of the time... only has limited visitation with her mom. So I am her mom really... and been raising her since she was just 9yrs old. I know my hubby feels like he's starting from scratch, but is SO super excited to experience this adventure again in a new way (as he was a single parent for 7yrs before I came along). He has such a close bond with his daughter- and it only makes me more excited to have a new LO running around soon. Our oldest kid is also super excited to FINALLY be a big sissy. Even though I'm sure there will be some "adjustments" with the spot light not being on her all the time... LOL... it just feels like the perfect little piece to complete our puzzle :) 

Hope things get better with your pregnancy... but well worth it in the end regardless. 

Best of luck :)


----------



## XxChristinexX

I`m 38 with a 6 year old son,& found out just a few days ago there is another one on the way. Just when I thought I was getting my independence back,up pops this. Worried sick,scared to death......hopefully neg feelings will fade,been walking around in a daze since I found out


----------



## Mrs_X

im not on this board as im 23, however my little sister was born when i was 12 and i love her to bits! :). we are the best of friends and although we live 400 miles apart we talk on the phone every night and gossip :).
i really bonded with her by helping my mum change her nappies and feeding her. i gave her lots of cuddles and interacted with her when she was growing up. 
now im pregnant, she will be 12 years when baby is born so shes in no position to moan lol.


----------



## goodie

hi I'm 38y an have 4 ds, 17y, 15y, 13y, an 12y. This will b mine an dh's first child together, dh also has 3 children, 15y dd an twin dd an ds who are 12y in nov, feeling very rough so far, never felt like this with an of previous pregnancies hoping things settle down soon, hope every1 doing ok 

Amanda xxxx


----------



## VICKIMUM

Thank you all so much for your replies. So nice to know that i am not alone on this journey. I think some people think i am a little crazy with a 13 year age gap, but i really hope it will only bring us closer together as a family. My daughter does seem pleased, but she is very social, and loves to spend time with her friends, which is really good. I just hope its not too much of a shock to her when the baby comes! (and me!!). I have a lovely partner this time around whom I know will give me all the love and support I need.

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world x x


----------



## Kas75

I'm 35, 36 in Dec! My son will be 12 in Aug and we are around 7 weeks preggars at the mo! We had two losses last year so very scared atm and have not really told anyone as sooooo scared DS doesnt even kno yet! Taking things one day at a time right now. Scared and excited with each passing day! H&H 9mths everyone! ;) xxx


----------



## Angelic bee

Hi there, I'm also one with age gap children...well hope will have. I've got a 14 year old daughter from a previous relationship. I'm 8 weeks pregnant and we had a private scan last Friday and we saw a little bean and heard a 125 heart beat! Very excited. My daughter had for many years wanted a brother or sister - she begged me for ages to buy one (she was about 10 at the time) ;). Think she thought i was Madonna or something. Now i am pregnant she hasn't been as excited as i thought. She said she was getting used to be an only child!
xxx


----------



## VICKIMUM

My daughter is exactly the same as yours. She will be 13 when the baby is due in January, and like you say, does not seem overly excited. She seems more interested in her social life at the moment! I guess this is quite normal, coming into the teenage years. I am sure that they will be thrilled when the babies arrive. I was banking on some help x x


----------



## MummyMEE

HI Vicki! I too am 38 and have a 13 year old, I feel such a novice again!! Everything has changed since I had my son and I am slowly getting used to all the new terminology and equipment around. I will admit to thinking my friend was talking about a vibrator when in fact she was talking about a buggy (Quinny Buzz) LOL. x


----------



## miss_amy

I'm in a similar situation. I am 37 and have older children almost 15, almost 13, and 9. I thought my family was complete but then a little surprise (or should that be shock!)turned up last year and I now have baby Shana.

I can't decide how I feel about it. In one way it feels a lot better, more relaxed and like I know what I'm doing but then worries that this one will grow up almost as an only child. My eldest 2 live with their father close by, my 9 year old was abducted abroad by her father a year ago , long story (maybe I will write about it when I work out which forum to put it in) but she isn't with me right now. Hopefully will be soon. So it's just me and the baby..it is like starting again.

I think it's hard having to deal with teenager issues and baby issues all at once. Sure I have more grey hair!


----------



## hadak

Hi 
am 43, pregnant and have an almost 13 year old. Yes it is very much like starting all over again with parenthood! Currently 24 weeks.


----------



## Avon

18 weeks. No easy ride. dont remember having such difficulties first time around. At least I am beginning to feel normal, no metal taste in mouth all day. Sleeping is proving problematic, dont remember so many instructions previously on best sleep positions.:sleep:


----------



## Maple Leaf

I haven't been on this site since 2009.! We decided to stop TTC after 18 months and I went back on BC. After a DVT scare a few months ago I stopped taking the pill and was waiting for an appointment to have a mirena coil fitted.. Lo and behold I now find myself pregnant! I will be 38 also, with a 13 yr old daughter and a 10 yr old son. My DH and I are still in a daze and can't get our heads around it. We moved to Canada from the UK 4 yrs ago so it will be interesting to see the differences in pre-natal care. I will be due April 12th 2012.


----------



## Louise73

Hi there:thumbup: I'm 38 and have a 17 year old son. Will be 13 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## xxembobxx

I have 2 teenage girls who are wrapped up with their own social lives but love LO to bits (and babysit now and then too!) Also have an 11 yr old DD who is amazing with her little brother, she was always great with babies and toddlers at the nursery when she went to after school club and has excelled in her role as big sister.
It was a bit daunting starting again but it feels so right, still can't believe we have a baby in the house again!


----------



## stickybean4

Hi there! I will be 18 weeks tomorrow. I am 37 with three teenage sons who are 16 17 and 18. they are so excited about this pregnancy. Have you ladies gotten any rude comments. i actually was asked if i was crazy getting pregnant again. i just ignore them :thumbup:


----------



## mhsteele

If you are already having problems with your blood pressure, please make sure you are monitoring it diligently, and getting plenty of rest. I had preeclampsia during both of my pregnancies, so I understand the added stress of having high BP. Im sending you my best.


----------



## xxembobxx

stickybean4 said:


> Have you ladies gotten any rude comments. i actually was asked if i was crazy getting pregnant again.

I was very lucky in that nobody mentioned my age (I was 35 when I had LO last year) but then I do look a bit younger (I hope) and there are lots of other women about my age having babies now.
I used to make jokes myself about starting again. I would tell people we had to keep trying until we got a good one. I think the most negative person was my mum but we were so happy with the news we didn't care really. And now she's besotted with her latest grandchild :thumbup:
People do seem to think they can comment or judge when you are pregnant, I think the trick is to have a retort ready so it shuts them up without appearing too rude!


----------



## seasaltgrey

Wow... im so glad im not alone. I'm 38 and have a 13,12,11,8. and now 5 weeks pregnant. This is my first with my new husband. I'm very excited but getting bad feedback from my mom. :( When i told her i thought she was going to groung me. ;)
Im not going to let anyone bring me down, we are very happy to bring a new one into the world.


----------



## wondertwins

Add me to the list. I'm 36 and have an 11 year old from my first marriage. I thought I was done having babies, and have long forgotten everything! Now I'm 9 weeks pregnant with twins and feel like novice.


----------



## xxembobxx

wondertwins said:


> Add me to the list. I'm 36 and have an 11 year old from my first marriage. I thought I was done having babies, and have long forgotten everything! Now I'm 9 weeks pregnant with twins and feel like novice.

It's not like riding a bike is it?!
I found I seemed to have forgotten loads of things....and the things I did remember were wrong! Years ago everybody had cot bumpers and now you're not supposed to. With each baby the advice on how to lay them down changed - on their back, on their side, on their front :shrug:
Part of why I came on BnB is due to seeking advice as I felt like I didn't have a clue any more.
But the mothering skills came back very quickly and being more relaxed now I'm older makes it all a bit easier.


----------



## peanut08

Hello ladies i am not quite over 35 but only 2 years away and i have a 14 year age gap between my boys. My husband and i have been together 17 years and we have 16yr, 14yr and 18week old boys the lo was a very unexpected surprise :blush:


----------



## babyforus

You can add me to the list. I am 39. Will be 40 when this one is born. I have 18 and 12 dd and am 4.5 weeks. This is my first w dh.


----------



## java

I'm here too! Will be 40 when I have this baby (currently 18 wks) and have an almost 19 yo ds and 16 yo dd. DD was pretty jealous when we made our announcement, but I think she's getting better now. She loves to be the center of attention and I think she feels this won't be the case once the lo arrives.
Any advice on easing the older siblings jealousness?


----------



## DeeM73

I will be 38 when my baby is born,I have 2 kids aged 13 and 12! Feel like I'm starting all over again too,still in shock I think. x


----------



## future_numan

My last pregnancy wasn't as easy as my others.. there was a 17 yr age gap..
I was dia. with SPD around the 6th month plus I didn't bounce back as quick as I did my other pregnancies.


----------



## mtnprotracy

40 years old with 3 boys---16, 15 and 12. Just found out....very thrilled, but SO shocked!! We are waiting to tell them until we visit the obgyn. So happy I'm not alone!!

Tracy


----------



## zennie

I'm 38, have 2 kids 11 & 9. Found out last week i'm pregnant. Absolutely thrilled :wohoo:
Roll on next may :crib:


----------



## DeeM73

Congratulations!x


----------



## zennie

DeeM73 said:


> I will be 38 when my baby is born,I have 2 kids aged 13 and 12! Feel like I'm starting all over again too,still in shock I think. x


Very similar to me, Dee :)
We will have great help from our kids when the time comes!!
When are you planning on telling them?


----------



## DeeM73

Very similar to me, Dee :)
We will have great help from our kids when the time comes!!
When are you planning on telling them?[/QUOTE]


Oh yeah we sure will :happydance: Still have another 3 or 4 weeks until my scan,then we'll tell them :) How old are your kids x


----------



## zennie

Mine are 11 & 9. Dont have my doctors app until next week. Probably wont have an u/s until i'm 10 or 12 weeks.
Plan on waiting until then to tell them. Just want to be sure everythings ok first.


----------



## DeeM73

That's why we're waiting too,just to make sure everything is ok.I so want to tell them but i suppose another few weeks won't hurt xx


----------



## emma33

hey i will be 34 when LO arrives im currently 6 weeks 5 days pregnant .. i have 2 older children 12 and 14 so im in the same boat .. at first i was very shocked and walked round tramatised for a few days.. i had a ectopic 4 yrs ago so had to go for a scan on monday just gone, where i got the best news LO in the right place with a lovely heart beat :O) so now im so happy and trying to stay positive cos its just so easy to worry all the time about stuff as im sure we all do when early on.. so heres to a happy healthy 9 months for us all and lots of help from older siblings..:happydance:


----------



## VoodooDoll

Glad I found ths thread. One off to University end of this week, one studying for A-Levels and now I'll be having a 17 year age gap, as I am 17weeks+4 and 40 years old.

Hellooooooooo to everyone and glad I'm not the only freak :-D


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya and welcome :) xx


----------



## babylou

XxChristinexX said:


> I`m 38 with a 6 year old son,& found out just a few days ago there is another one on the way. Just when I thought I was getting my independence back,up pops this. Worried sick,scared to death......hopefully neg feelings will fade,been walking around in a daze since I found out

I had the same feelings too! When baby arrives I will be 38 with a very excited 7 year old. I completely understand your worries, I felt much the same, but feel alot more positive now, hope you do too. Remember those hormones don't help!


----------



## DeeM73

I feel exactly the same! I just hope I start to enjoy this pregnancy rather than worry.Feel totally shocked and dazed!!!! xx


----------



## rjsmam

shocked and dazed..... yep count me in :winkwink: even tho it was planned I have only just got over the shock

i will be 37 when lo arrives and have an 8yr old, who will be that 9 by then , and a 10yr old step son.... yikeseroonie....

x


----------



## DeeM73

Same here although it was planned still in total shock!!Wasn't like that with my other 2!x


----------



## Suzyq555

Same here! We have 4 kids, ages 8, 11, 14, and 16, this was a total shock!! We were using something and everything I read says it gets harder to conceive the older you are, well not in our case. Having a bit of a hard time with it, everybody seems super happy for us but we are not sure what to think! Oh well, can't change it and I'm sure it will be very loved:) Baby who is 8 seems a little jealous though!


----------



## DeeM73

Think I'll get my head round to it eventually!!! Just never thought for one minute it would happen!!!! xx


----------



## may2012

Hi all :flower:

I have ds 14, dd 13 and 12 from prev marriage...now 12+5 with new wonderful hubby and i am 38.the few friends i have told have looked at me as if i need to be sectioned!

Has changed so much from last kids, and i am struggling with pregnancy more- tiredness and nausea- must be an age thing!

Anyway i am happy and glad there are people on here in similar situation. cant wait til may 2012 to meet baby and because i am missing wine!:wine:
Fx for happy and healthy pregnancies for you all xx


----------



## DeeM73

Hiya and welcome :) x


----------



## iceylou

hi :waves: i have a son, kyle 13 yrs and nicole who is 15mths. i was 37 when nicole was born and it was starting all over again. everything had/has changed. i had high BP and was afraid of pre-eclampsia all thanks to my silly sister (if i coughed she was off googling).

im still sleep deprived, madame doesnt need sleep, nice for her, hell for me. its been tough but loving it. and erm yes i would go again but dont tell dh, he would run far far away


----------

